# northeast tree work



## moonshine (Sep 6, 2009)

Howdy yall, living down here in tennessee for a bit now but i might need to move back to upstste ny syracuse area. anybody here have any ideas about jobs, how the market is doing in that area or winter work.


----------



## fishercat (Sep 7, 2009)

*are you insane?*



moonshine said:


> Howdy yall, living down here in tennessee for a bit now but i might need to move back to upstste ny syracuse area. anybody here have any ideas about jobs, how the market is doing in that area or winter work.



stay down in Tennessee!

i moved here from there.i can't wait to go back.

if you have too come up for family ,i understand.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 7, 2009)

moonshine said:


> Howdy yall, living down here in tennessee for a bit now but i might need to move back to upstste ny syracuse area. anybody here have any ideas about jobs, how the market is doing in that area or winter work.



Syracuse is a bit north of me but things are slow here for the most part. My boss seems to be rockin' and rollin' but my biz is lucky to be workin' a day a week now.


----------



## moonshine (Sep 17, 2009)

Insane? Maybe. I need more info. I did grow up in da north but I've been in Tn for many years. Is work hard to find or is it too cold? I am taking these responses seriously and they will have some bearing on my decision. If anybody is working up north(northeast) tell me why I should stay in Tn. and not venture up to do tree work.


----------



## fishercat (Sep 19, 2009)

*there is work here but it may not be tree work.*

i get calls all the time from guys looking for work.we are slow but have work.we may not next week.i heard some companies have gone under.

you may want to look around Boston or NJ. leave your guns in Tennessee if you want to keep them though.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 27, 2009)

I am east a good bit from syracuse but my tree jobs have been slowing down to nothing lately. If you have steady work I would stay down there for now. Nobody that I know of is hiring up here.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 27, 2009)

its bizzy here but we do not hire out of towners we have spanish 100 a day all you want tom trees


----------



## A. Stanton (Sep 28, 2009)

One good reason to stay there is taxes. Your state has no state income tax. CT, MA, and NY do. Next reason is gun laws. In CT you can't buy a handgun unless you have a pistol permit.


----------

